# I s malým kašpárkem se dá zahrát velké divadlo



## ilocas2

Dobrý večer, existuje nějaká ustálená fráze podobná této v jiných jazycích?

I s malým kašpárkem se dá zahrát velké divadlo.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

A very good evening to you, ilocas2!
V angličtině se mi žádná ustálená fráze nevybavuje, ale té frázi samotné by bylo rozumět. Even a small clown can put on a big show.

Určitý americký rodilý mluvčí "Lance" si zvolil něco podobného jako titulek článku tady (source: gringoes.com) "Brazil: Little Actors Make Big Theatre - Rio's First Festival of Animation Theatre".
Kašpárek je ovšem něco jiného, než actor, a pokud se nemýlím, ta česká fráze může mít i přenesený význam kladný nebo záporný:
_I s malým kašpárkem se dá zahrát velké divadlo (~ na velikosti nezáleží) _- size doesn't matter
_I s malým kašpárkem se dá zahrát velké divadlo (~ i malý blbeček může tropit bordel)(?) - _it only takes one little idiot to cause havoc.

Chybí ale  k o n t e x t.


----------



## ilocas2

Tak já jsem měl na mysli ten sexuální kontext.


----------



## Droigheann

To be honest, I've never heard it used in any other 'context' than as a double entendre meaning 'even with a small penis one can be a great lover'.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Klaním se před Vámi rodilými mluvčími, ale s dovolením uvádím i jiné kontexty:
_Lampionový průvod - aneb i s malým kašpárkem se dá zahrát velké divadlo_ (source: duben.org)
_Gross: I s malým kašpárkem se dá zahrát velké divadlo_ (source: parlamentnilisty.cz)
_10 tipů, jak vyladit malý balkón: I s malým kašpárkem se dá zahrát velké divadlo. _(source: domovabydleni.cz)

V (ne)daném kontextu se běžně říká "it's not how big it is, it's what you can do with it."


----------



## Droigheann

Well I did say "heard" rather than "read", didn't I? Maybe I've just been living amongst the wrong sort of people . Thanks for that translation, couldn't think of one. (The days when I could use it are gone but that's a different matter .)


----------

